# verizon um175 modem



## bmv1725 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a verizon um175 air modem installed on my desk top computer. How can I hook up a wireless router to that computer so I can have internet access on my lap top using the um175 connection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.

Then, if you want to use the router behind this instead of a direct wire, try this configuration for the router.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## Bobbyesox (Sep 22, 2009)

I was having the same problem, trying to connect two desktops or one desktop and my laptop, via network, using the UM175. Wrote to Verizon asking what they would suggest and got a somewhat terse letter explaining that in my contract it stated that this modem was not to be used on multiple devices (I checked my contract, it was NOT). In another email from support, I was told that warranty would be voided if I attempted to network or use two machines from one modem. 

Today, I went to a different Verizon store from the one where I bought the UM175 and *they* ordered me a router with a USB port that I can plug the UM175 into, and then connect both desktops to the router. Simple, nothing to configure, sounds like even *I* can do it!  

I have been SO frustrated, and frankly, I'm quite upset with Verizon support that they couldn't come up with the simple answer to my problem, instead trying to talk me into buying yet another modem/contract. I had gone to two Verizon stores who told me that I would have to get the new MiFi if I wanted to connect to multiple computers, but the guy at the last one told me it was no big deal. In fact, they had the router on sale for $29.99 (reg. $69). It is supposedly (I've learned not to shout hurrah too soon when it comes to Verizon!) coming via Fed Ex on Friday with free shipping. (I understand I could have also gotten a "Cradlepoint" router, which would do the same thing, but it was quite a bit more expensive). 

Let me know if you want to know how things turn out after Friday.  

Bobbye


----------



## jury112 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Bobbye,
I want to use my um175 modem in the same way.
How did things turn out after Friday???

Did you need the verizon APN, username, password, DNS1, DNS2 for the router configuration?

jury112


----------



## Bobbyesox (Sep 22, 2009)

It failed. Miserably. I never was asked for any configuration....so it was useless. I'm told there IS a router "out there" that will work that way, but the only one I found was over $250, so that wasn't an option. 

I finally gave up and just got the MiFi which works beautifully. I put a USB wireless adapter in my desktop that doesn't have a wireless card, and it works like a charm, and my laptop has a wireless card. Unfortunately, in the midst of all of this, my second desktop computer died, but, on the up side, the replacement has a wireless card, so.....all 3 can be running at once (which is scary, since I only get 5 gb a month). 

All in all, I'd say unless you just have one computer, go the MiFi route. It's simpler, and you can get one on Wirefly.com free with a 2 year contract....if you go to a Verizon store it's $99 after rebate. It's the same price per month as the USB wireless. 

Sorry I didn't find the miracle cure! Hope you have better luck.


----------



## jury112 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am sorry that you were not successful.
Right now I am in Germany, where I bought a prepaid telephone card and an additional prepaid Internet pack (Provider O2 - monthly 5 GB flatrate costing € 25.00). I also bought a Linksys WRT54G3GV2-VF_Mobile - Router (€ 110.00) which is meant to be used with a Vodafone pc-data-card or a USB-stick. But it worked fine with my Aldi-USB-Stick (Huawai E160) for € 60.00.

After having checked the router configuration I found the necessary information on the internet (See below).

The following data have to be provided:

APN (Access Point)
Username: blank (provider O2)
Password: blank (provider O2)
DNS 1 (Domain Name Server)
DNS2

In all I was very pleased by the quality of the HSDPA/3G/UMTS-speed internet connection in Germany. It worked very fast in all places where I traveled.

In 10 days I will be back to the US and I wonder if my router works together with my Verizon-UM175 USB Modem.

I have tried online to find out the Verizon APN and DNS-Servers IP-addresses, but in vain. 

Could anybody give me a hint? 

***********************************************************

Router (Linksys WRT54G3GV2-VF_Mobile) Configuration:

PAP or CHAP Authentication : PAP CHAP X AUTO

APN Configuration	
APN Selection Mode : Auto Manual X Custom Values

APN Name : pinternet.interkom.de (example) 
Username : 
Password : 
DNS Supplied by Network : not	Enabled 
DNS 1 : 62.134.11.4 (example)
DNS 2 : 195.182.110.132 (example)


Mobile Network Status	
Mobile Network Bearer :	HSDPA/3G/UMTS
Network Name :	o2 - de

Signal Strength :	Good
Connection Time :	2 Hours 58 Minute 12 Second
Current Session Usage :	RX = 104.33 Mbytes
TX = 5.23 Mbytes
3G/UMTS Card Status	
Card Model :	E160 (Huawai)
Card Revision :	CD25TCPU 
Card Firmware :	11.608.06.00.52 
IMSI :	262074955423780


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys, you have to start your own threads if you want assistance.


----------

